# This place is so dead



## hoyle21 (Sep 30, 2015)

http://youtu.be/Hn-enjcgV1o


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2015)

It sure is Hoyle. You are the last jew here


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 1, 2015)

Where did they all go?   I need some motivations.    You guys should just make me a MOD around here now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rook (Oct 1, 2015)

you guys know any other boards out there I been looking around an they seem all dead


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## njc (Oct 3, 2015)

When the rep system went, the forum went with it.  I remember that day well.  I vomited, and then logged out of IMF.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2015)

Prince said:


>



I'm going to hook you up Prince


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

Prince said:


>


Posting the good stuff.. nice..


----------



## BBuff (Oct 4, 2015)

Lotsa threads about how this place is dead... http://ironmagazineforums.com/threa...fter-the-rep-system-went-retarded-(yes-or-no)


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2015)

BBuff said:


> Lotsa threads about how this place is dead... http://ironmagazineforums.com/threa...fter-the-rep-system-went-retarded-(yes-or-no)



it's going to pick up trust me, things usually get busy in the fall/winter.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2015)

Prince said:


> it's going to pick up trust me, things usually get busy in the fall/winter.



I always trust you! 

My t-shirt, remember?


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 4, 2015)

I gave up on this place, I'm only here now cause prince pm'd


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2015)

rather than bitching why don't you post a link to this board on social media and help out.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> I gave up on this place, I'm only here now cause prince pm'd




Ya you asshole.


----------



## IronJulius (Oct 4, 2015)

well i have had an account here for 5 years and this is my second post. lots of good info on here i get when im searching google


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

IronJulius said:


> well i have had an account here for 5 years and this is my second post. lots of good info on here i get when im searching google



God damn.. You just lurk around? What PD do you work for?


----------



## IronJulius (Oct 4, 2015)

i remember this place being harsh so i never posted. hell i had about 200 PM's so i havent signed in in forever. when i tried to create a new account it said i already had one then was the process of remembering my password


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

IronJulius said:


> i remember this place being harsh so i never posted. hell i had about 200 PM's so i havent signed in in forever. when i tried to create a new account it said i already had one then was the process of remembering my password




haha, far from harsh now. That's pretty cool you go back to 2010, looks like you been around for a while lol


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2015)

what the hell do you mean by "harsh"? this board has always been very laid back.


----------



## IronJulius (Oct 4, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> haha, far from harsh now. That's pretty cool you go back to 2010, looks like you been around for a while lol


yea im feeling old right now. if only i had the knowledge i have now back then. im one of those slow learners so it takes awhile along with some experience


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

Prince said:


> what the hell do you mean by "harsh"? this board has always been very laid back.




Far from the hard hitters over at ASF, lol.


----------



## IronJulius (Oct 4, 2015)

Prince said:


> what the hell do you mean by "harsh"? this board has always been very laid back.


maybe my perception was off


----------



## charley (Oct 4, 2015)

Prince said:


> rather than bitching why don't you post a link to this board on social media and help out.




....  i'm having a hard time believing prince is posting at all [besides selling bunk]....     something gotta be fucked up ...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2015)

I am going to start posting again, you're welcome.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

Prince said:


> I am going to start posting again, you're welcome.


Right on bro.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2015)

Prince said:


> I am going to start posting again, you're welcome.



That would be cool


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2015)

Prince said:


> I am going to start posting again, you're welcome.



I'm going to find you a new girlfriend btw


----------



## malk (Oct 5, 2015)

give free gears to all posters,place will be bouncing again.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2015)

Prince said:


> rather than bitching why don't you post a link to this board on social media and help out.


well wouldn't that be something MODs or Reps should be asked to do? I don't get compensated for for being here, I come here because I want to be here not because I get paid or reimbursed for my time.

I don't know if this helps, but a regular on another board was in a transformation contest here and asked for some support so I joined here to help vote for him an liked this place than the other place so I stayed. I haven't seen any contests like that in a long time. Maybe if you had a contest for the last bottle of H4H, I bet hundreds of people would join just for the opportunity to get a chance to run such a superior product.


----------



## charley (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 5, 2015)

I wasn't trying to be an ass prince.   I like this place and I've learned a ton of info from being here.   I've purchased some of your products and have been verry happy with them.   I was just trying to get some discussion going.   My life has slowed down a bit so I should be around more as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm the only one left and the Jews won't make me a super mod, I've failed at life


what do you get for super mod status?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> More gears from WP.  That and I could ban spammers in other sections.  I can't do anything outside of AG so when they're spamming away all I can do is wait until someone else logs on and does something.


perhaps its for the best, we dont need people melting down on every subforum lolz


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2015)

Prince said:


>


is that kim kardashian?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2015)

I am jealous when a tranny has a bigger cock than me.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2015)

Prince said:


> I am jealous when a tranny has a bigger cock than me.


if your dating a tranny with a bigger penis, doesn't that make it your penis too?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> if your dating a tranny with a bigger penis, doesn't that make it your penis too?



ahhh, yes thanks! I feel much better now.


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 5, 2015)

What a waste of tits


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> what do you get for super mod status?



You get princes everlasting accolades and adoration


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 5, 2015)

Prince said:


> I am jealous when a tranny has a bigger cock than me.



That always upsets me. Tranny with a horse cawk is a pity


----------



## the_predator (Oct 5, 2015)

Prince said:


> I am going to start posting again, you're welcome.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> You get princes everlasting accolades and adoration


that sounds nice and all, but do you get an invite to the christmas party? I heard they snort rails of cycle support off heavy's ass after they get him drunk off egg nog and kratom


----------



## maniclion (Oct 5, 2015)

Prince said:


> what the hell do you mean by "harsh"? this board has always been very laid back.



There was a short period where things got hemmed in after Foremanrules went wild....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> that sounds nice and all, but do you get an invite to the christmas party? I heard they snort rails of cycle support off heavy's ass after they get him drunk off egg nog and kratom



I still get Xmas cards from Gena


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> That always upsets me. Tranny with a horse cawk is a pity



That's why I like the ladyboys, them gooks ain't too well hung.....


----------



## SheriV (Oct 6, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I still get Xmas cards from Gena




I was about to get pissed but then remembered I got one too last year..plus I have an IML beanie and gym bag....
the Jack took the gym bag tho


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't believe you got a gym bag.   Post picks of that and your tits.   Just to make sure it's you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Oct 6, 2015)

pfft..no one gets pics of anything of mine anymore

fuck to the no...


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 6, 2015)

Damn, must be something else I missed...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 6, 2015)

Where's pars, George foreman rules, kos, gsracer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 6, 2015)

And that nice Benji guy.   He was honest and wholesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 6, 2015)

hoyle21 said:


> And that nice Benji guy.   He was honest and wholesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yea what the hell happened to him. Didn't he join the army or some shit after the whole lucky 7 shit show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 6, 2015)

yup, dont know how far he got, maybe KOS will log in and give us an update


----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2015)

vicious 13 said:


> Yea what the hell happened to him. Didn't he join the army or some shit after the whole lucky 7 shit show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



...   'Benji sleeps with the fishes'.......    and what i mean by that is , he has a 'fish aquarium' in his bedroom .....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 7, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Let's never mention KOS again, he's the reason this place went under.



another one of theCaptn's great moves, the forum died within days of this appointment, just sayin....

not to mention the fat fuck deleted all Tonya's pics so they disappeared from my photo bucket....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> another one of theCaptn's great moves, the forum died within days of this appointment, just sayin....
> 
> not to mention the fat fuck deleted all Tonya's pics so they disappeared from my photo bucket....



Well you're correct in assuming I make all the high level decisions in this motherfucker.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 7, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Well you're correct in assuming I make all the high level decisions in this motherfucker.



Not for long brother, I 've been asked to help to move this place forward.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Not for long brother, I 've been asked to help to move this place forward.....


----------



## charley (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2015)

I See....


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 16, 2015)

And "it's" back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2015)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 16, 2015)

mino's avi is what got me looking around here in the first place back in 09.....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> mino's avi is what got me looking around here in the first place back in 09.....


My tits have never sagged.
My penis....well that's another story.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 16, 2015)

IMR sells some nice cialis and then everything will be perky...

56 and I need my school books to hide the random boners...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not complaining, this is one tranny who doesn't mind losing it.


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 16, 2015)

This place is Princes red headed step child.   It's going to be up to us to get this place roaring again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 16, 2015)

rep random old heads and tell them to stop by, if they use the same e-mail addy they just might.....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

hoyle21 said:


> This place is Princes red headed step child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 16, 2015)

isn't that CoCo's body?....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

Nah ,Carrot top has been doing some serious squats.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 16, 2015)

he might be carrot top but he's apple bottom....


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 16, 2015)

I have always thought this board was a bit harsh as well, too much trolling was welcomed and endorsed. Very little positive encouragement. People like KOS harassed me for years and I am curious what has he ever accomplished in the fitness industry?

But heck, my opinion has never mattered  

I just get called "short" and "Dwarf" and an "idiot"

Very welcoming stuff. The FB "group" associated with this board is no better. I got banned from there for... umm being one of the few people actually posting lifting videos and not just pushing drugs to idiots... lol
Cool beans bro.

I am sure that was the works of Sherri, because she has accomplished a lot as well.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't Sweat the small stuff dude.


----------



## charley (Oct 16, 2015)

..   i don't know where kos is, but i always felt sorry for him, all that shit with his family getting posted was fucked up[imo]...   sometimes i would mention being married & what a drag it could be, but never posted names or pics.....


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 16, 2015)

charley said:


> ..   i don't know where kos is, but i always felt sorry for him, all that shit with his family getting posted was fucked up[imo]...   sometimes i would mention being married & what a drag it could be, but never posted names or pics.....



He posted most of the shit himself. Fuck that guy. Karma at its finest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> I have always thought this board was a bit harsh as well, too much trolling was welcomed and endorsed. Very little positive encouragement. People like KOS harassed me for years and I am curious what has he ever accomplished in the fitness industry?
> 
> But heck, my opinion has never mattered
> 
> ...



You're an arrogant cock sucker who just rubs people the wrong way. 

You haven't accomplished fuck all. And you're stupid enough to train with injuries.

So feel free to stfu and move on.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 16, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> You're an arrogant cock sucker who just rubs people the wrong way.
> 
> You haven't accomplished fuck all. And you're stupid enough to train with injuries.
> 
> So feel free to stfu and move on.



Exactly case in point 

I've competed I've done well I hold a minor record or two... Nothing major yet
I got injured I made a come back and train and plan on competing again... That my friend is being dedicated and not a pussy 
Not someone who goes "oh I got hurt and quit" 

Curious, what do you even do ?? I don't stalk you enough to know but I can't think of anything you've ever done except talk shit 

I'm not arrogant I don't inflate my numbers or accomplishments and I actually post real content and social media where anyone can see the truth of what's what 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

Well, this is anything goes....


----------



## charley (Oct 16, 2015)

...   maybe we should get some people back in AG , before we start killing them off .......    ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 17, 2015)

Sil. Bring back Sil


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 17, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> Curious, what do you even do ?? I don't stalk you enough to know but I can't think of anything you've ever done except talk shit
> 
> I'm not arrogant I don't inflate my numbers or accomplishments and I actually post real content and social media where anyone can see the truth of what's what



What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I?ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I?ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills.
 I am trained in gorilla warfare and I?m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words.
You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You?re fucking dead, kid.
I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that?s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit.
If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little ?clever? comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn?t, you didn?t, and now you?re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You?re fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh my....Bob is no longer silent.


----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2015)

..Bob does sound kinda pissed off ..         [maybe the sound of AG coming back to life]


----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Let's not get crazy in here Charley..


----------



## ROID (Oct 18, 2015)

Prince said:


> what the hell do you mean by "harsh"? this board has always been very laid back.



Extremely


----------



## ROID (Oct 18, 2015)

SilentBob187 said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I?ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I?ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills.
> I am trained in gorilla warfare and I?m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words.
> You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You?re fucking dead, kid.
> I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that?s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit.
> If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little ?clever? comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn?t, you didn?t, and now you?re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You?re fucking dead, kiddo.



I'm in the neighborhood watch, you wanna fight ?


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 18, 2015)

George Zimmerman?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 19, 2015)

SilentBob187 said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I?ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I?ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills.
> I am trained in gorilla warfare and I?m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words.
> You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You?re fucking dead, kid.
> I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that?s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit.
> If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little ?clever? comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn?t, you didn?t, and now you?re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You?re fucking dead, kiddo.


kombatarts, is this you? lolz. I just wanna point out that every navy seal is trained as a sniper. lolz and for the record, 160 confirmed killz is the record


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 19, 2015)

Who's going to send me free gear that's really all that matters here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBuff (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 23, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> I have always thought this board was a bit harsh as well, too much trolling was welcomed and endorsed. Very little positive encouragement. People like KOS harassed me for years and I am curious what has he ever accomplished in the fitness industry?
> 
> But heck, my opinion has never mattered
> 
> ...



Ah.... I figured you'd get hurt and never left again.... but you proved me wrong...done big things.... shit happens


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 23, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> Exactly case in point
> 
> I've competed I've done well I hold a minor record or two... Nothing major yet
> I got injured I made a come back and train and plan on competing again... That my friend is being dedicated and not a pussy
> ...



Ummmm.... didn u tear both biceps


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 23, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Ummmm.... didn u tear both biceps



Ummm God forbid someone gets injured 

Also I compete in 7 weeks 
And oh... Here's what I look like after two surgeries


Please post a pic of you... Injury free KOS 

















Clown.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2015)

You actually look pretty good. 

... But you're still a cunt.


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 24, 2015)

And kos is still a fat pos... Carry on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 24, 2015)

Learning to bench again  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't think ckcrown is any more of a cunt than KOS, but he certainly has a better physique.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 24, 2015)

hoyle21 said:


> I don't think ckcrown is any more of a cunt than KOS, but he certainly has a better physique.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think I've talked shit to anyone on here that didn't start with me first lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2015)

hoyle21 said:


> I don't think ckcrown is any more of a cunt than KOS, but he certainly has a better physique.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kos has shaped up man he's no the fat pos he once was.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> I have always thought this board was a bit harsh as well, too much trolling was welcomed and endorsed. Very little positive encouragement. People like KOS harassed me for years and I am curious what has he ever accomplished in the fitness industry?
> 
> But heck, my opinion has never mattered
> 
> ...




what do you think I haven't accomplished man... I don't compete but I guess thats your benchmark in life? it isn't mine- I have a couple of degrees that are medical related so help people out with their labs and endocrinology a lot. I also have a sense of humor which drives traffic- which is why im on all of the ironmag sites not just this one.
I also never deleted anyone from the one FB group I was admin at - which was shut down by fb btw- unless they were spamming products or selling gear on the side and members complained
and being deleted is a whole lot different than being banned 

but go ahead, get pissed because I also think youre a cocky unflattering jerk with notions of grandiosity

so sorry I don't deadlift enough to meet your expectations man


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 25, 2015)

SheriV said:


> what do you think I haven't accomplished man... I don't compete but I guess thats your benchmark in life? it isn't mine- I have a couple of degrees that are medical related so help people out with their labs and endocrinology a lot. I also have a sense of humor which drives traffic- which is why im on all of the ironmag sites not just this one.
> I also never deleted anyone from the one FB group I was admin at - which was shut down by fb btw- unless they were spamming products or selling gear on the side and members complained
> and being deleted is a whole lot different than being banned
> 
> ...



I've seen your pics and the slummy house in the background you are hardly successful dear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

Medical degrees  now this I have to hear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> I've seen your pics and the slummy house in the background you are hardly successful dear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




haha...I live in a 3200 sq ft home on 2 acres in a picturesque suburb in one of the wealthiest states in the US.. ask anyone who actually knows me what my house looks like
you're so far off its not even funny


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

heres the foyer to my "slummy house" when it was being rebuilt post fire..


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

SheriV said:


> haha...I live in a 3200 sq ft home on 2 acres in a picturesque suburb in one of the wealthiest states in the US.. ask anyone who actually knows me what my house looks like
> you're so far off its not even funny



I don't have a big house where I live in Cali but I have a really nice boat and a lake house in Arizona  no medical degrees though  I hang drywall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

the foyer is 15' x 22'


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

vicious 13 said:


> I don't have a big house where I live in Cali but I have a really nice boat and a lake house in Arizona  no medical degrees though  I hang drywall
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




ya..its not even about size or whatever..location is important..

a boat and lake house sounds wonderful


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

SheriV said:


> ya..its not even about size or whatever..location is important..
> 
> a boat and lake house sounds wonderful



thats the garage in az. That house is actually much bigger and much nicer than my primary in Cali. But that's location. Who wants to live in bhc. It is right across from the casinos river and lake though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

my youngest crawling across my master bath floor


waiting to hop in this tub with her sister


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

vicious 13 said:


> View attachment 62367thats the garage in az. That house is actually much bigger and much nicer than my primary in Cali. But that's location. Who wants to live in bhc. It is right across from the casinos river and lake though View attachment 62368
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ya, thats cool as hell...gotta be a fun retreat


wanna come fix th drywall in my house? it sucks- that I'll concede


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

SheriV said:


> my youngest crawling across my master bath floor
> 
> 
> waiting to hop in this tub with her sister



Love baby pics. Again this is az house much nicer than Cali lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

my slummy kitchen...


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

My kitchen in Cali I like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

Backyard in Cali is cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

House in Cali is old. Built in the 70's. I'm slowly redoing everything the pool will be refinished next year. Prices are crazy out here. Not to mention all the new houses are on top of each other and I need a yards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 25, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> I've seen your pics and the slummy house in the background you are hardly successful dear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




.....   ck , please bro, her house is no worse than mine[not saying much] but it's my house, it keeps me dry, warm & gives me a place to hide out....and isn't being 'successful' truly in the eyes of the beholder..    some people live their lives in the gym, other people would say that's a waste of a life....


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

our house was originally just a hair under 800 sq ft and built in 1940

the previous owners kept adding on to it until its way more addition than original house..
then it had a major fire in 2011 under our ownership and was gutted down to its framing and foundation and rebuilt..some of the framing on the south side was rebuilt

it was just shy of a $500,000 claim...

only upside is everything in the house is pretty new..but a lot of it was in phenomenal shape anyway
I miss weird things it had - like we haven't put the dumbwaiter back in , it had crystal door knows it doesn't now, it had some built-ins that are gone
we had corithian columns in the upper living room that I sort of miss


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

charley said:


> .....   ck , please bro, her house is no worse than mine[not saying much] but it's my house, it keeps me dry, warm & gives me a place to hide out....and isn't being 'successful' truly in the eyes of the beholder..    some people live their lives in the gym, other people would say that's a waste of a life....




thanks...I have four beautiful children, a nice husband, my bills are mostly paid but a little tougher since I lost the inspection job last year..
I make up for it by working as much as I can around everyone else's schedules and being an accountable and responsible loving parent
I will help anyone out I can whether its to be to fix their house or their car or go over their medical problems with them.. and I always try to be my absolute best at any job I've ever done



and fwiw ..I only take pics in my master bath - in one of the mirrors..and a gold framed mirror in the kids laundry room that they tend to explode toys in
its hardly a representation of where I live.


also..the two person jacuzzi is super hard to live with as is the crystal chandeliers 6 burner gas italian cooktop and soapstone counters/natural stone and hardwood floors...but I get by
oh and I installed that kitchen myself minus the double oven and counter tops


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

We just bought my wife a new ride and I'm going to have to admit I've never felt so broke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

my rescue pit on my terrible sofa in my slummy den...


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

vicious 13 said:


> We just bought my wife a new ride and I'm going to have to admit I've never felt so broke View attachment 62374
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I don't do new cars..one, I can't afford em..two, I can't afford their payments ...three..its against my religion

we have an old saab, an old vw, a less old vw that I fixed the transmission in and my old-ish bmw..whch is actually under deposit to a friend.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

ck, is there anything else stupid you'd like to say?


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I don't do new cars..one, I can't afford em..two, I can't afford their payments ...three..its against my religion
> 
> we have an old saab, an old vw, a less old vw that I fixed the transmission in and my old-ish bmw..whch is actually under deposit to a friend.



I didn't want to but my wife is 6 months pregnant and she puts up with my shit so she deserved it. We go from Cali to az every other weekend and it's a 4 hour drive so I just did it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

SheriV said:


> my rescue pit on my terrible sofa in my slummy den...



Nice pup this is our rescue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

i don't have good pics of the other two dogs that don't include clear recent face shots of my kids so i won't post em up
but we also have a silkie terrier whos ten ft tall and bullet proof and an australian shepherds whos a sweet smart dog


good lookin rescue yourself


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

vicious 13 said:


> I didn't want to but my wife is 6 months pregnant and she puts up with my shit so she deserved it. We go from Cali to az every other weekend and it's a 4 hour drive so I just did it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




yeah I get it..I got the bmw when i was like 7mths pregnant to replace the bmw that was torched in the house fire


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

SheriV said:


> i don't have good pics of the other two dogs that don't include clear recent face shots of my kids so i won't post em up
> but we also have a silkie terrier whos ten ft tall and bullet proof and an australian shepherds whos a sweet smart dog
> 
> 
> good lookin rescue yourself



Thanks he lives w a shi tzu and chihuahua 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Oct 25, 2015)

SheriV said:


> thanks...I have four beautiful children, a nice husband, my bills are mostly paid but a little tougher since I lost the inspection job last year..
> I make up for it by working as much as I can around everyone else's schedules and being an accountable and responsible loving parent
> I will help anyone out I can whether its to be to fix their house or their car or go over their medical problems with them.. and I always try to be my absolute best at any job I've ever done
> 
> ...



You should help me out by parting with some of your gears.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

I think I've parted with all of my gears already


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

My gears are running low  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 25, 2015)

.. DAM Sheri ,,    you live in a mansion !!!     my house is a twin in NE Philly..    worth $150,000.. when in good shape, which it ain't....  i'm lucky to have what i have...  no dogs, no kids, no swimming pool, no garage..  i do have a driveway to park my car , my wife has a new Toyota, my car is a 1999 Crown Vic...   i like my car, wifey doesn't....  but that's ok , because i don't like wifey ,,     lol


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hahahahahaha that was good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

Hubs saab is a 99...I actually like the little egg..

And a mansion. My house isn't but it's well appoinTed and we bought it for a steal


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2015)

You guys have got some beautiful places ... Housing is cheap in the US ... Here in my city, in I'd say a nice beachside suburb, a 3x2 townhouse with virtually no backyard is sound $650k ..... If I could take my salary with your cost of living I'd be minted!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyway, don't get hung up on Kyle's jibes ... He's a socially awkward midget ... The spazz faces he pulls during lifting makes him the laughing stock of the PL scene .... You can understand the chip on his shoulder, poor guy. He just needs a hug and some reassurance that's he's loved and accepted no matter how short he is.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

Ya beach front here gets crazy expensive for not a lot of space


----------



## ROID (Oct 25, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I think I've parted with all of my gears already



you shouldn't donate gears to people that don't workout. I learned this lesson the hard way.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sheri has always been cool to me.   Chicks always take a bunch of abuse here for some reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2015)

What do you expect from a bunch of guys who don't get laid, theyes see vagina and get all goofy.


----------



## BigJH (Oct 27, 2015)

Prince said:


> what the hell do you mean by "harsh"? this board has always been very laid back.



I agree bro. This is a good place.. Not alot going on but very good to be at


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 27, 2015)

min0 lee said:


> What do you expect from a bunch of guys who don't get laid, theyes see vagina and get all goofy.



Good point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 28, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Kos has shaped up man he's no the fat pos he once was.



Pics or it didn't happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxBigTimexX (Oct 28, 2015)

Let's get this bitch rolling again


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 29, 2015)

SheriV said:


> ck, is there anything else stupid you'd like to say?



I just thought you looked like white trash when you posted pics on fb

Plus you've never been nice to me so why the fuck should I bother being nice to you 

Nothing about the photo of you on fb  strikes me as a bad ass successful woman. But I can't repost it without getting in trouble I'm sure.

Not saying I'm bad ass and successful but you definitely talk sideways out your mouth quite a bit 

In any case none of this matters
I hate you because I think your a KOS dick riding bitch that trolls me
So figured I would return the gesture and be a dick back


----------



## charley (Oct 29, 2015)

...   there's no chicks posting here ck...give em' a break, don't scare them away...     [i liked that pic]


----------



## propmeup (Oct 31, 2015)

considering this place has nearly the same members as asf, why is it so slow..... i say we post more nudes?


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 31, 2015)

propmeup said:


> considering this place has nearly the same members as asf, why is it so slow..... i say we post more nudes?



Good idea, get it done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> Ummm God forbid someone gets injured
> 
> Also I compete in 7 weeks
> And oh... Here's what I look like after two surgeries
> ...



Ummm...I didn't say anything about your look... u said u had no injuries..buy u had major injuries...amazing comeback...u look better than before...wow...gdi


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2015)

Lol... me injury free... that would be heaven


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 6, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lol... me injury free... that would be heaven



I'm running riptropin gear and I can't walk gotta swap compounds and find the culprit 
Competition in 4 weeks I gotta be able to move my muscles lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Nov 10, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> I just thought you looked like white trash when you posted pics on fb
> 
> Plus you've never been nice to me so why the fuck should I bother being nice to you
> 
> ...




Im a KOS dickrider because I dislike KOS, seems plausible...thanks for not letting me down on something stupid to say


oh..and I look like shit due to hip and pelvis surgery, I'm a cancer survivor and have had a resurgence of a grave health concern I don't advertise all over the place 


but way to be a judgemental fuckstik


I actually am not nice to you because when I was lifting regularly all your little micro ego could manage was to cut my lifts down about how unspectacular they are..
you seem like a super motivational person- I'll be sure to recommend you to coach everyone

I genuinely hope you do the world a favor and get hit by a bus


----------



## SheriV (Nov 10, 2015)

oh, and the hip and pelvis injury are from saving peoples lives for a living and serving my country...what have YOU ever done besides injure yourself in some powerlifting prep


getting hit by a bus is too good for you, DIAF


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't coach people,
I'm sorry your lifts were not impressive to me, people have remarked on me and said I'm not impressive either I can't be mad  
I don't have an ego issue I just don't like you, don't like your lifting, and thought you looked like normal white trash in your photos and hey that's fine... I even creeped on your Facebook and drew the same conclusion.
Sorry we are on a lifting and BB forum... I found neither of your performances noteworthy. So I told you. your response was ego driven anger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 10, 2015)

Alright finally a good ole IMF  e war


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 10, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lol... me injury free... that would be heaven



#Koslifematters


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2015)

Lol! Go get em!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 12, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> I don't coach people,
> I'm sorry your lifts were not impressive to me, people have remarked on me and said I'm not impressive either I can't be mad
> I don't have an ego issue I just don't like you, don't like your lifting, and thought you looked like normal white trash in your photos and hey that's fine... I even creeped on your Facebook and drew the same conclusion.
> Sorry we are on a lifting and BB forum... I found neither of your performances noteworthy. So I told you. your response was ego driven anger
> ...



And I don't like you and yet..somehow you keep bringing me up.
And I don't care if you don't like my lifts it's that fact that you're a judgemental dick that I don't like...and it's never occurred to you that THAT fb account is for Ironman and nothing else? Way to make judgements based on a tiny sliver of info. 
You are truly stupid.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Nov 12, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> I don't coach people,
> I'm sorry your lifts were not impressive to me, people have remarked on me and said I'm not impressive either I can't be mad
> I don't have an ego issue I just don't like you, don't like your lifting, and thought you looked like normal white trash in your photos and hey that's fine... I even creeped on your Facebook and drew the same conclusion.
> Sorry we are on a lifting and BB forum... I found neither of your performances noteworthy. So I told you. your response was ego driven anger
> ...


This is pretty insulting.. Very passive aggressive. I bet your uncle went in a little to deep?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 12, 2015)

Friendly forum this.....


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 12, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Friendly forum this.....



Not at all 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 12, 2015)

..  if a female is over the age of '30' and goes to the gym for any reason whatsoever , she's better than 99% of the 'normal' American woman...even if she just sits at the protein bar looking like a female.....     if there were other 'chicks' posting here , you wouldn't even notice Sheri...   Sheri's like the only chick in a room full of crazy dudes..  i love chicks in the gym .....


----------



## SheriV (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you..I think.

I actually thought about this whole exchange earlier today after logging out and came up with a few points but then thought..know what..fuck it
I couldn't give a shit. 
I can't help it if someones so angry at whatever the fuck they feel the need to criticize someone elses workout or appearance rather than worry about themselves or how they might be an encouraging human being.

whatever man..he made his point. Hes superior in every way- trashing someone that just does the best they can is something to aspire to I guess.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 12, 2015)

I never said I was superior to anyone
I just don't like you... And you don't like me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Nov 12, 2015)

oh..and I think KOS sucks because he makes the same mistakes over and over again and just decides to be a victim and expect a different outcome, and lash out at anyone who points out he might try something different- the true definition of insanity or at least stunted emotional intellgence


----------



## charley (Nov 12, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> I never said I was superior to anyone
> I just don't like you... And you don't like me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



,,,  ck, my brother, you're starting to sound like you have a crush, & you're pissed you're not getting the 'attention' you seek...


----------



## Watson (Nov 19, 2015)

I hate you all!

 I take it all back!


----------



## BLACK STAR (Nov 19, 2015)

this thread is hilarious guys hahaha




salute,
BLACKSTAR


----------



## Watson (Nov 19, 2015)

^ I suspect this guy is about to start some shit.....everyone gang up on him and abuse him until he leaves.....

btw its so dead around here, no new people, fuck!


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2015)

Griffith said:


> ^ I suspect this guy is about to start some shit.....everyone gang up on him and abuse him until he leaves.....
> 
> btw its so dead around here, no new people, fuck!




...  Black Star is ok , he's just another rep selling 'ganja' for prince ........


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2015)

^^^ lol legendary


----------



## Tesla (Nov 20, 2015)

15 for a nickel bag no less.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 20, 2015)

BLACK STAR said:


> this thread is hilarious guys hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When do members here get to try out the White Russians ???!!


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm take them and beat my wife kos style


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> I'm take them and beat my wife kos style



Kos wife used to beat the shit of him LOL.

Not funny.

But kinda!


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 21, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Kos wife used to beat the shit of him LOL.
> 
> Not funny.
> 
> But kinda!



o now I remember she worked out and kos didn't


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 23, 2015)

Big issues with her today... poor thing...but no...in eleven plus years...never hurt my wife


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 23, 2015)

SheriV said:


> oh..and I think KOS sucks because he makes the same mistakes over and over again and just decides to be a victim and expect a different outcome, and lash out at anyone who points out he might try something different- the true definition of insanity or at least stunted emotional intellgence



I actually think I would e better off medicated... I have definet big polar tendencies


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 4, 2015)

I find xanax helps me when I am feeling down...


----------

